Ask HN: Is there any way we get rid of more than Covid 19 by quarantining? - toto444
======
buboard
Yes, there will be a drop in flu deaths this year for example. And a rebound
next year

------
lacbuddah
Air quality has already been reported to be improving. You have 70-90%
decrease in plane and vehicle traffic. Less boat traffic too, so water quality
will improve. The earth is healing itself. ;-)

------
omosubi
Like other diseases? I don't know what this question is asking

~~~
toto444
Yes other diseases. Sorry for not being clear. I've had trouble with the
number of characters limit.

~~~
omosubi
[https://qz.com/1824020/social-distancing-slowing-not-only-
co...](https://qz.com/1824020/social-distancing-slowing-not-only-covid-19-but-
other-diseases-too/)

